# Tbol only cycle



## j23 (Nov 23, 2015)

I am planning on doing a Tbol only cycle I'll be doing 40-60mg/day for 4-6 weeks.
I am curious if I take N2guard during cycle, nolva and clomid for pct would my natural test levels be fine after pct?


----------



## bvs (Nov 23, 2015)

terrible idea (unless you are a woman?)
tbol will shut you down and with no injectable test you will feel crappy
recovery of test levels depend totally on the person. obviously using hcg and a good nolva clomid pct will give you the best chance
you also didnt mention use of an AI?
these are serious hormones you are putting into your body and you dont want to do things half arsed, i advise you head straight to the stickies in the anabolics section and start reading


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 23, 2015)

If you're scared of needles, don't use aas. It's that simple.


----------



## testfreak91 (Nov 23, 2015)

I ran 6 weeks of Tbol at the front of my very first cycle. It was great as a pre work out at 50mg about 1-2 hours prior. I also took another 25mg at night to keep blood levels up.

I compare it to a cross between Anavar (for its dryness) and Dbol (for its fast noticeable strength and mass gains). Not even 3 weeks in and my wife noticed a difference in my arms!

Sides definitely can be raised liver values and blood pressure. But otherwise it is a very effective and safe/mild oral compound.

While it won't add bloat, you should consider the lean mass it might add prior to the cut (easily 5 pounds of LBM in my opinion)... So that may mean you need to cut 15 pounds to hit your weight class, unless you're treating this more like a recomp.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 23, 2015)

Listen to the Bros here. This is a bad idea. If you'll make a proper intro thread and talk about your goals a bit, you'll get some good suggestions.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'll throw my experience with tbol into the ring here.

I ran it at 60mg/ED along side sust and EQ. I had been running the sust & EQ for probably about a month prior to starting tbol. Almost immediately after starting tbol I started having horrible heart burn. I have NEVER had any issues with heart burn in my life, be it from food, drink or gear so I know I am not easily susceptible to it. I had also started running T3 at the same time as the tbol so I dropped the T3 to see if that might have been what was causing the extreme heartburn. When it didn't stop from dropping the T3 I dropped the Tbol and it dissipated the following day. I added the T3 back in and no heartburn, so I'm positive it was from the tbol. The tbol was from a top chef here on the site and I stand by every single compound he has and I don't blame him whatsoever. I think my body just doesn't like tbol for some reason. I have ran both dbol and drol with no sides like this so I guess tbol just isn't for me.

Now - All that being said, it wasn't all bad! I saw the typical strength gains from tbol that it is praised for and the gains were reasonably dry. If I didn't get the heartburn from it I would have kept using it until I ran out but it just wasn't worth it for me. As it is with all compounds, it will differ from person to person and I just happen to be the unlucky fella that can't run it.


----------



## j23 (Nov 23, 2015)

bvs said:


> terrible idea (unless you are a woman?)
> tbol will shut you down and with no injectable test you will feel crappy
> recovery of test levels depend totally on the person. obviously using hcg and a good nolva clomid pct will give you the best chance
> you also didnt mention use of an AI?
> these are serious hormones you are putting into your body and you dont want to do things half arsed, i advise you head straight to the stickies in the anabolics section and start reading


I am not a woman. I am planning to take a test booster called thrust by MAGNUM NUTRACEUTICALS during my cycle and after cycle either that or DAA. I will use a AI during my cycle also. It is said that Tbol does not have  androgenic or estrogenic activity so would a AI even be needed?


----------



## j23 (Nov 23, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> have you ever had any anabolic exp?



Nope, this will be the first.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 23, 2015)

j23 said:


> I am not a woman. I am planning to take a test booster called thrust by MAGNUM NUTRACEUTICALS during my cycle and after cycle either that or DAA. I will use a AI during my cycle also. It is said that Tbol does not have  androgenic or estrogenic activity so would a AI even be needed?



Why waste your money on ineffective test boosters?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Nov 23, 2015)

post an intro , ask questions , read all the stickies bc im not being a dick but your obviously not ready for aas bro 
Test is the base of any cycle 
Welcome to the UG


----------



## Seeker (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't know what you're looking to get out of this but I  see no point in taking tbol only and expect some sort of change in terms of enhancement of any kind. You'll get better results from taking Creatine for 6 weeks.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 23, 2015)

DAA is a good supp for the cost.  its not going to do a ton, but its cheap.  Tbol is great, IMHO, i like it alot, but you ll still need a low dosed AI.  just to stay on the safe side.  


but if your ready for aas, your ready for a pin.  if not.......your not ready man.  dont just go orals cuz you dont wana pin.


----------



## j23 (Nov 23, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> DAA is a good supp for the cost.  its not going to do a ton, but its cheap.  Tbol is great, IMHO, i like it alot, but you ll still need a low dosed AI.  just to stay on the safe side.
> 
> 
> but if your ready for aas, your ready for a pin.  if not.......your not ready man.  dont just go orals cuz you dont wana pin.


so if i take test e 250mg/week for 12 weeks then the tbol 40-60mg for 4-6 weeks and take AI hcg nolva clomid my estrogen and natural test level should be fine after im done?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 23, 2015)

j23 said:


> so if i take test e 250mg/week for 12 weeks then the tbol 40-60mg for 4-6 weeks and take AI hcg nolva clomid my estrogen and natural test level should be fine after im done?



Tbol is not a good idea for you at this stage in the game sir. 

This is more of a beginners cycle that I'm not sure you are ready for but have a gander anyway.



Zeigler said:


> 500mg/wk Test E (pin 250mg every 3.5 days) for 13 weeks - Sunday morning & Wednesday night
> .25mg Arimidex EOD for 13 weeks
> 250iu pf hCG every 3.5 days (pin at same time as Test) for 13 weeks - Sunday morning & Wednesday night bumped up to 1000 IU everyday for the last 10 days leading up to pct.
> 
> ...






Check out this thread I think it might help you. https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19607-First-Cycle?highlight=500mg+test


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 24, 2015)

Tbol is a great compound. When I was younger My first cycle was Test E 500, tbol 40mg kicker and I thought I discovered magic...I ran a few tbol only cycles after that with great results but yeah it will shut you down kill your dick and it needs to be run short like 4-5 weeks max. If you're going to jump on gear you might as well throw in the testosterone base you will be much happier you did and will recover fine as a beginner on a short low dose cycle. Pinning may sound crazy or scary to any newb but it's very easy. w.e u do do your research. All cycles require a pct.


----------



## j23 (Nov 24, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Tbol is a great compound. When I was younger My first cycle was Test E 500, tbol 40mg kicker and I thought I discovered magic...I ran a few tbol only cycles after that with great results but yeah it will shut you down kill your dick and it needs to be run short like 4-5 weeks max. If you're going to jump on gear you might as well throw in the testosterone base you will be much happier you did and will recover fine as a beginner on a short low dose cycle. Pinning may sound crazy or scary to any newb but it's very easy. w.e u do do your research. All cycles require a pct.


I don't mind pinning I was just seeing what advice I would get. So with the advice I will takes test e.
I'm thinking the cycle will look like Test E 500mg/week tbol 40mg/day, take HCG from the start and take adex or stane from the start also. And nolva and clomid as pct does that sound good?


----------



## testfreak91 (Nov 24, 2015)

yes that sounds very good j23. i did that exact same mild cycle brotha you wont be dissappointed. let us know if you have any questions man about pinning or anything, you will have very good results on your first cycle. You know what size syringes to use, and where and how to pin etc.. and all that stuff or no?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 24, 2015)

j23 said:


> I don't mind pinning I was just seeing what advice I would get. So with the advice I will takes test e.
> I'm thinking the cycle will look like Test E 500mg/week tbol 40mg/day, take HCG from the start and take adex or stane from the start also. And nolva and clomid as pct does that sound good?



Sounds perfect to me


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 24, 2015)

On a first cycle you don't need that Tbol. Try out the Test e stand alone. That way you can get an idea of how your body is going to react to the test. You can dial in your Ai and estradoil much easier and if anything should go wrong as far as side effects you will know its the test. Not guessing which is which. 

Think of it like this dude. You have the whole rest of your life to play around with these chemical compounds. Every time you try a new one your body will react to it best the first time around. So get as much as you can from grandpa test first then when it isn't good enough any more and your body is not reacting to it as well. Then try stacking on another anabolic. 

If you want to run a shorter cycle or a cycle that will kick in faster run test prop. Don't get ahead of yourself this isn't as easy as it looks on paper. There are a lot of things that need to be mastered without adding more compounds right off the bat.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Nov 24, 2015)

Beginner cycle test 500 2 a wk hcg 500 ius 2 a wk what's is your ai and your pct protocol ?


----------



## j23 (Nov 25, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> On a first cycle you don't need that Tbol. Try out the Test e stand alone. That way you can get an idea of how your body is going to react to the test. You can dial in your Ai and estradoil much easier and if anything should go wrong as far as side effects you will know its the test. Not guessing which is which.
> 
> Think of it like this dude. You have the whole rest of your life to play around with these chemical compounds. Every time you try a new one your body will react to it best the first time around. So get as much as you can from grandpa test first then when it isn't good enough any more and your body is not reacting to it as well. Then try stacking on another anabolic.
> 
> If you want to run a shorter cycle or a cycle that will kick in faster run test prop. Don't get ahead of yourself this isn't as easy as it looks on paper. There are a lot of things that need to be mastered without adding more compounds right off the bat.



Okay so I guess I'll be taking Test E and take AI, HCG then Nolva and Clomid. Lets say I take everything properly and finish the cycle and lets say I decide to not take another cycle would I be having the feeling of that theres something not right because of my estrogen levels and natural test levels not still being normal or will it be most likely be that I should be fine after the cycle if I do everything right?


----------



## Popeye (Nov 25, 2015)

j23 said:


> Okay so I guess I'll be taking Test E and take AI, HCG then Nolva and Clomid. Lets say I take everything properly and finish the cycle and lets say I decide to not take another cycle would I be having the feeling of that theres something not right because of my estrogen levels and natural test levels not still being normal or will it be most likely be that I should be fine after the cycle if I do everything right?



It could be good, bad, or ugly...no definitive answer. Do you possibly want to be on TRT until the end of time? Never reaching natty level test again?

It's a risk you have to think strongly about.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 26, 2015)

j23 said:


> Lets say I take everything properly and finish the cycle and lets say I decide to not take another cycle would I be having the feeling of that theres something not right because of my estrogen levels and natural test levels not still being normal or will it be most likely be that I should be fine after the cycle if I do everything right?



Yes sir some men don't recover from a steroid cycle and need to remain on testosterone. Doing everything right will greatly increase your chances of a full recovery. 

Lets take a step back and talk about you for a minute.

Age 
Height 
Weight 
Body Fat 
How long have you been lifting weights
Are you a power lifter, a body builder, or just want to look good
What would you like to achieve using an anabolic steroid
Diet is going to play a major role in the outcome of a steroid cycle
You need to prepare & plan mentally physically and financially for a steroid cycle. 
Not a good idea to run steroids if you are strapped for cash especially if you plan on making lean mass gains.


----------

